# Civic Matters > Ask Anything About OKC >  Motorcycle cops

## DowntownMan

Has anyone else noticed the large motorcycle cop presence every morning lately on i40? They have been out every morning this week and last.

Is it end of Fiscal year, end of month, good weather? Just have noticed about 5 officers out every morning the last two weeks.  

Just went from never seeing them that early (before 7am) to them being there everyday...

I try to not ever speed through this section anyway but it does get annoying with everyone tapping their brakes when they see them

----------


## Bellaboo

Yep. They have even been on I-40 eastbound out by Rockwell, during rush hour too. I also know that the Kilpatrick on the west side will have then hiding behind the bridges for 2 miles in a row.  
They space out over downtown around the curves and have been very busy lately.

It's like they are looking at traffic through binoculars (radar) while leaning on their bikes.

----------


## sooner88

They're all over 235 right now too. They either hide behind the walls on the on ramps / off ramps, or curves, hills, etc. The speed limit is deceivingly low also... They've been taking their pick on who to pull over every morning.

----------


## rezman

> Yep. They have even been on I-40 eastbound out by Rockwell, during rush hour too. I also know that the Kilpatrick on the west side will have then hiding behind the bridges for 2 miles in a row.  
> They space out over downtown around the curves and have been very busy lately.
> 
> It's like they are looking at traffic through binoculars (radar) while leaning on their bikes.


They're using laser with optical sight. It helps them more accurately pinpoint speeding vehicles.

----------


## catch22

2 of my 3 speeding tickets have been by a motorcycle cop. I have a beef with dedicated traffic enforcement, while high crime areas continue to grow. But that is a subject matter for a different thread, and a topic I don't really care to discuss anyhow. If they catch me speeding fair and square while driving or on patrol -- that is one thing. But to hide behind corners, trees, and visual barriers to catch people speeding, it seems like a waste of resources. They should be out patrolling these neighborhoods where crime is a problem.

----------


## Roger S

Great! I was just thinking to myself the other day, after a motorcycle went flying passed me doing about 100 MPH, that we could use some more traffic enforcement officers on the streets.

Maybe one should go setup on Walker... I get passed by people every morning doing 50-60 MPH in that 40 MPH zone.

----------


## Roger S

> 2 of my 3 speeding tickets have been by a motorcycle cop. I have a beef with dedicated traffic enforcement, while high crime areas continue to grow. But that is a subject matter for a different thread, and a topic I don't really care to discuss anyhow.


Speeding is a crime and from the amount of it I see.... It's one of the fastest growing crimes turning our roads and streets into high crime areas.

----------


## catch22

> Speeding is a crime and from the amount of it I see.... It's one of the fastest growing crimes turning our roads and streets into high crime areas.


Sure, but which crime should take priority? Speeding or car jackings, sex trafficking, and gang crime? The answer is one generates revenue, while the other costs the city and state time and money with no chance of recovering any revenue.

----------


## jerrywall

I've got no problem with traffic enforcement, but I'd rather the officers be visible.  Highly visible, marked cars, while maybe netting less revenue/tickets, will deter EVERYONE on the road and encourage them to drive safer.  Hidden speed traps encourage speeding in order to net tickets.

----------


## Roger S

> Sure, but which crime should take priority? Speeding or car jackings, sex trafficking, and gang crime? The answer is one generates revenue, while the other costs the city and state time and money with no chance of recovering any revenue.


Use one to finance the other.... Seems like a win-win to me.

----------


## catch22

> I've got no problem with traffic enforcement, but I'd rather the officers be visible.  Highly visible, marked cars, while maybe netting less revenue/tickets, will deter EVERYONE on the road and encourage them to drive safer.  Hidden speed traps encourage speeding in order to net tickets.


I agree. If you catch me speeding fair and square -- alright. But I hate the hiding, deception, and unmarked cars for the sole purpose of allowing you to break the law, then fine you for it. I'm 100% for safe driving, however if it's unsafe, why are they allowing people to do it for the sole purpose of fining them later? If they were actually concerned for safety they would make themselves very visible, and people would police themselves into slowing down. Those who don't deserve to be pulled over.

Both of my motorcycle cop speeding tickets were for less than 10 over, and for keeping pace with interstate traffic. I just happened to be the one out of 50 cars in that pack that he wanted to pull over.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> I've got no problem with traffic enforcement, but I'd rather the officers be visible.  Highly visible, marked cars, while maybe netting less revenue/tickets, will deter EVERYONE on the road and encourage them to drive safer.  Hidden speed traps encourage speeding in order to net tickets.


I think they have to be honest and just say "Ya we write tickets for money."

I need to find that article on another states budget problem where the chief said he would need to get more revenue so they would just write more tickets.

Edit: Not quite the same thing: http://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/apd-...aise/243041933

----------


## Roger S

> I've got no problem with traffic enforcement, but I'd rather the officers be visible.  Highly visible, marked cars, while maybe netting less revenue/tickets, will deter EVERYONE on the road and encourage them to drive safer.  Hidden speed traps encourage speeding in order to net tickets.


Don't know that I can agree that hiding encourages speeding.... A sense of self-entitlement certainly does.... But I do agree that a more visible presence could possibly encourage people to drive more responsibly.

Then again, as I mentioned in another thread, I regularly see law enforcement disregarding traffic laws as well.... So how does that encourage responsibility?

----------


## catch22

> Use one to finance the other.... Seems like a win-win to me.


Isn't that what our tax dollars are for? To pay for police patrols to serve and protect us?

----------


## Roger S

> ....allowing you to break the law, then fine you for it.


Huh? If you have made the decision to speed. How are they possibly allowing it? You are the one that chose to do it.

I do agree that they should not be in unmarked cars.... That's a hazard to motorists because it creates a safety issue due to the fact that I don't know that an unmarked car is in fact law enforcement and not someone impersonating law enforcement.

----------


## Roger S

> Isn't that what our tax dollars are for? To pay for police patrols to serve and protect us?


I don't feel like I'm getting my moneys worth based on what I see on the streets these days.

So let's just consider a speeding ticket a luxury tax, ok I really wanted to call it a stupid tax but trying to be nice about it.... and I just failed but.... If you want to speed. Be prepared to get taxed further for it with a speeding ticket.

----------


## turnpup

I would like to see more attention paid to ticketing the dangerous drivers--those who swerve in and out of lanes, don't signal, cut in front of others, etc.  Just about every day I have to make some sort of evasive maneuver to avoid an accident caused by a dangerous driver.  Some days, multiple times.  I do believe the presence of visible officers driving on the roads with us would both discourage speeding and serve as an opportunity to pull over the dangerous ones.  Still a revenue opportunity, although probably not as easily done as the motorcycle speed traps.

----------


## checkthat

> I've got no problem with traffic enforcement, but I'd rather the officers be visible.  Highly visible, marked cars, while maybe netting less revenue/tickets, will deter EVERYONE on the road and encourage them to drive safer.  Hidden speed traps encourage speeding in order to net tickets.


So much this. If it was about safety, visible enforcement would absolutely be the way to go. Interesting number of the day from OK Policy yesterday:




> Number of the Day
> $178.50
> 
> Total of court fees added to the $10 fine for speeding 1-10 mph over the limit in Oklahoma.
> 
> http://okpolicy.org/know-university-...ees-7-percent/

----------


## rezman

On the northbound Hefner Parkway, as your coming into the construction zone and the speed limit drops to 35, the cop likes to sit behind the orange barricades on the left shoulder, parked facing south. If you don't know to be looking for him, you won't see him till your right up on him and passing him.

----------


## MagzOK

I have no problem with traffic enforcement,  but then again I don't generally speed much.  Now I don't say "never"!  I don't think people should only focus on their driving habits only when they see a marked police vehicle as I'd rather everyone follow the laws and stuff all the time.   Since many folks don't do that already there's the necessity to have unmarked vehicles and motorcycle units.  We share the road.  I try to keep it as safe as possible for other folks and families driving along side me so I would like the same in return.

----------


## GaryOKC6

> They're using laser with optical sight. It helps them more accurately pinpoint speeding vehicles.


The new laser is also almost impossible to detect with a radar/laser detector.

----------


## DowntownMan

> On the northbound Hefner Parkway, as your coming into the construction zone and the speed limit drops to 35, the cop likes to sit behind the orange barricades on the left shoulder, parked facing south. If you don't know to be looking for him, you won't see him till your right up on him and passing him.


I haven't seen them in the mornings in a long time. The speed limit is now also 45 through there but it does drop for north bound traffic around 122nd now which people are still flying to the memorial exit even though it's 45 there and not 65 like it was.

----------


## rezman

I've seen them there several times. Last time was around 2 weeks ago.

----------


## OKCRT

> The new laser is also almost impossible to detect with a radar/laser detector.


It's just not fair any longer. They are there to write as many tickets as possible to meet their quota. Once they meet that they can go have donuts and kick back. Then write some more tickets. It's a pattern they all follow. I was told this by a county sheriff. He said OKC cops are the worst.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> It's just not fair any longer. They are there to write as many tickets as possible to meet their quota. Once they meet that they can go have donuts and kick back. Then write some more tickets. It's a pattern they all follow. I was told this by a county sheriff. He said OKC cops are the worst.


Yeah. The sheriffs mainly seem to focus more on drugs and won't f@ck with people unless they're driving like idiots.

----------


## Tundra

Few weeks ago, I seen the strangest thing two days in a row... Almost everywhere I went I seen OCPD on the highways with cars pulled over, and on the city streets I seen OKHP with cars pulled over and Sherriffs on both with cars pulled over.....

----------


## emtefury

They have been on 240 the past two weeks during the morning commute.  I only ever go 5 over because once you see them it is too late.  It is a good deterrent.

----------


## kevinpate

I haven't noticed much in the OKC area, but I am only up about 1-3 days in an active month.
In Norman, Robinson between NW 24th and NE 12th has become a hotbed of activity again.
Was driving over to the Mcd's at Porter/Robinson and saw five officers with someone pulled over from the flood to Porter. After nabbing a drink and an artery clogger, I headed south to the office and passed another one before reaching Acres/Jones.

Busy bees this week.  The local muni court should be hopping for weeks to come.

----------


## rezman

The city needs to get some of those motor jocks off the highways where running 5 or 10 mph over the speed limit is pretty safe now days, and start posting them  at intersections  around town so they can start nabbing the red light runners that we are plagued with. Almost every day I see someone blast  through a red signal.

----------


## Tundra

> The city needs to get some of those motor jocks off the highways where running 5 or 10 mph over the speed limit is pretty safe now days, and start posting them  at intersections  around town so they can start nabbing the red light runners that we are plagued with. Almost every day I see someone blast  through a red signal.


Could you imagine if they, like actually patrolled our neighborhoods.....possibly deterring real crime like burglary and assaults , rather than setting up speed traps

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Could you imagine if they, like actually patrolled our neighborhoods.....possibly deterring real crime like burglary and assaults , rather than setting up speed traps


That makes too much sense.

----------


## rezman

I drove I-40 EB today. Between  Penn and Western, there were no less than 7 motor jocks working traffic, all on the inside shoulder next to the wall. And traffic was pretty light.  I'm sorry, but if that's all these officers have to do, than maybe  OCPD should  re-examine their priorities.  Those tax dollars could be better spent elswhere.

----------


## stile99

Holy crap!!!  Cops working traffic during a holiday weekend where people go to picnics, get drunk, and then maybe drive?  How dare they?  And on I-40 no less, which has had at least three accidents resulting in injury or death in just the last week!

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I drove I-40 EB today. Between  Penn and Western, there were no less than 7 motor jocks working traffic, all on the inside shoulder next to the wall. And traffic was pretty light.  I'm sorry, but if that's all they officers have to do, than maybe  OCPD should  re-examine their priorities.  Those tax dollars could be better spent elswhere.


wow. you never see that here in Los Angeles. Funny, I guess they have better things to worry about here than people speeding.

I should add maybe once in a blue moon do you see cops on motorcycles hiding on the side of road. But 99% of the time, they are on the roads moving with traffic not being pigs

----------


## Achilleslastand

Used to be several that sat on I35 from Crossroads to 44th early in the morning, they used to get {somewhat} behind the bridge supports and if the sun/shadows were just right they were almost impossible to see unless it was to late. I am surprised they weren't wearing ghillie suits.

----------


## ctchandler

Achilleslastand,
That's a cute "cartoon", but I would like to hear more about the officer's "lush" salary!
C. T.

----------


## BBatesokc

This why I always turn on my Waze app when I hit the road. Saved me a ticket just yesterday - coming and going to the Shawnee area. Each time the Waze app warned me long before I got to the speed trap. Of course, the app is only as good as the user providing the input. But I've found it's awesome to knowing where the speed traps are and great at choosing the less congested route when I drive somewhere.

I wish cars came with Waze built-in.

As for my opinion of enforcement - as with most people, i hate it the most when I'm the one being pulled over. Fortunately, while I get pulled over probably 4-5 times each year,  I haven't actually been issued a ticket in many, many years. Not very often on the highway (I credit Waze for that), but I have been nabbed by OHP 2x and OCSO once in the last two years and neither ticketed me.

----------


## Bob Loblaw

OCPD cycle jockeys are always on Southwest 89 between Penn and May until about noon nabbing folks whistling through the Fairview Elementary school zone - drivers must not realize summer school is in session or think the school zone lights are flashing in error - seen a lot of cars get pulled over every weekday these past few weeks - PD just hides in a tree shadow in front of the school and waits - like shooting fish in a barrel

----------


## Tundra

> OCPD cycle jockeys are always on Southwest 89 between Penn and May until about noon nabbing folks whistling through the Fairview Elementary school zone - drivers must not realize summer school is in session or think the school zone lights are flashing in error - seen a lot of cars get pulled over every weekday these past few weeks - PD just hides in a tree shadow in front of the school and waits - like shooting fish in a barrel


No summer school, in session at Fairview, they just don't turn the lights off so they can write tickets, to justify their existence, all the while over in the neighborhood they should be patrolling, grandma is kicking her front door kicked in and her big screen is being loaded up in the back of some criminals truck......

----------


## ljbab728

> This why I always turn on my Waze app when I hit the road. Saved me a ticket just yesterday - coming and going to the Shawnee area. Each time the Waze app warned me long before I got to the speed trap. Of course, the app is only as good as the user providing the input. But I've found it's awesome to knowing where the speed traps are and great at choosing the less congested route when I drive somewhere.
> 
> I wish cars came with Waze built-in.
> 
> As for my opinion of enforcement - as with most people, i hate it the most when I'm the one being pulled over. Fortunately, while I get pulled over probably 4-5 times each year,  I haven't actually been issued a ticket in many, many years. Not very often on the highway (I credit Waze for that), but I have been nabbed by OHP 2x and OCSO once in the last two years and neither ticketed me.


Everyone is different, but I would be very upset with myself it that happened to me.  I have been driving for well over 50 years and have never had one speeding ticket.  I have never even been stopped for that.  I guess that's why I have no concern about speed traps.

----------


## ctchandler

I'm a lot like Ljbab, I got my license in 1959 and I have had a couple of tickets, one for noise in a hospital zone (I really felt bad about that one), one for an illegal left turn, similar to a speed trap, the circumstances forced me to turn left in a no left turn from 7:00 to 9:00.  I have had three warnings, one where I was speeding (65 mph on a 55/65 mph depending on day or night and it was early evening in December) and two where I was not speeding.  I'm not bothered by reasonable speed on the interstates, I just don't like to pay tickets, so I don't speed.
C. T.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Everyone is different, but I would be very upset with myself it that happened to me.  I have been driving for well over 50 years and have never had one speeding ticket.  I have never even been stopped for that.  I guess that's why I have no concern about speed traps.


Upset about what? Not getting a ticket or getting pulled over?

What's to be upset about? Obviously if my speed was excessive or reckless then I'd get tickets. Get on I-35 and drive no faster than the posted speed limit and most times you'll be in a the minority and often times you'll actually pose a danger because of the other cars whizzing by.

----------


## Roger S

> Get on I-35 and drive no faster than the posted speed limit and most times you'll be in a the minority and often times you'll actually pose a danger because of the other cars whizzing by.


Think you got that backwards. It's the cars breaking the speed limit on I-35 that create the danger.

----------


## sooner88

Motorcycle cops were out in full force this morning on 235. I saw two people pulled over within a half mile of each other just north of 23rd.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Think you got that backwards. It's the cars breaking the speed limit on I-35 that create the danger.


Depends how you look at it. If they're all going at 70 in a 60 then the guy going only 45-60 (often the legal limits) is most likely causing the safety issues when everyone has to brake and go around them. Simply "going over the speed limit" alone is often not a danger.

Now, the imbecile(s) doing 80+ when everyone else is going slower is certainly creating an issue.

----------


## Uptowner

I clicked on this thread because I was thinking about how I've been too busy to ride lately and I'm pleased all my scoots are on battery tenders. I've even bought a rad vintage moto guzzi that I've put about 10 miles on since it arrived in my garage. Now I'm bordering on rage of jealousy of the notion to get grip to ride around on a Harley with a laser pistol and woo-woos and getting paid time and a half for holiday pay.

We've already discussed in another thread the vice cop who took home $105,000 last year  before turning his attention to local-legitimate businesses instead of the pimps and pushers. I wonder what we, the taxpayers, spend on these jackals to strap on the jack boots and play Star Wars. "Pew pew, gotcha!" At least the guys in CHiPs made a difference.

----------


## Uptowner

I realize that was a bad screen capture, let's try again...rebel scum.

----------


## ctchandler

> Upset about what? Not getting a ticket or getting pulled over?
> 
> What's to be upset about? Obviously if my speed was excessive or reckless then I'd get tickets. Get on I-35 and drive no faster than the posted speed limit and most times you'll be in a the minority and often times you'll actually pose a danger because of the other cars whizzing by.


BBatesokc,
I drive the speed limit and for years I have heard about how most drivers should be passing me and it doesn't happen that much.  I set my cruise based on my gps, not my speedometer and a majority of the drivers are driving pretty close to my speed.  I pass a few and a few pass me.  I would even challenge anyone to follow me around OKC's interstates and count the cars that pass me and the ones I pass or that are going the same speed as me.  Now, I don't do rush hour and maybe that's a different story, but when I retired, I decided to avoid busy times.  Tomorrow I have an appointment in Edmond and I will try to keep track of the number that pass me and if I'm able to stay up with the massive numbers, I will post it here tomorrow or Thursday.
C. T.

----------


## Uptowner

CT, what are you driving? I used to work construction and had a 3/4ton ford panel van with big tires for the muddy job sites. It had no windows sans the rear, front door, and windscreen. Even when I was speeding 5-10 miles over people would desperately, and I'm talking nascar drafting, slingshot maneuvers, overtake me on the highway simply because they could not see in front of my vehicle. Often times to calamity because said nascar driver could not see I was on pace with all the other traffic in the area. It was amazing to watch. I could always see it about to happen. Tiny car gets 10ft from my rear bumper, checks his mirror then floors the accelerator only to be met with no place to go and doing upwards of 90mph.

----------


## ctchandler

> CT, what are you driving? I used to work construction and had a 3/4ton ford panel van with big tires for the muddy job sites. It had no windows sans the rear, front door, and windscreen. Even when I was speeding 5-10 miles over people would desperately, and I'm talking nascar drafting, slingshot maneuvers, overtake me on the highway simply because they could not see in front of my vehicle. Often times to calamity because said nascar driver could not see I was on pace with all the other traffic in the area. It was amazing to watch. I could always see it about to happen. Tiny car gets 10ft from my rear bumper, checks his mirror then floors the accelerator only to be met with no place to go and doing upwards of 90mph.


Uptowner,
I am a "big" car fan and I have a Mercury Grand Marquis.  I don't think it has any impact on who passes me or doesn't though.  They don't make the big cars anymore, the Lincoln Town Car, Ford Crown Victoria, or the Grand Marquis.  Fortunately (or unfortunately), I think this is my last car.  It has 56,000 miles on it so it will last me till I hang up my keys.
C. T.

----------


## ljbab728

> Upset about what? Not getting a ticket or getting pulled over?
> 
> What's to be upset about? Obviously if my speed was excessive or reckless then I'd get tickets. Get on I-35 and drive no faster than the posted speed limit and most times you'll be in a the minority and often times you'll actually pose a danger because of the other cars whizzing by.


I would be upset because I was stupid enough to be driving over the speed limit instead being pleased that I had ways to avoid being caught.  I will never apologize for driving the speed limit, which is what I almost always do.  I keep very aware of what other drivers are doing and make sure I don't impede traffic.  I keep to the right unless I need to pass someone or exit to the left.  I just never feel the need to speed for any reason.  Driving over the speed limit actually is against the law for those who don't know it and like to consider themselves to be law abiding citizens.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I would be upset because I was stupid enough to be driving over the speed limit instead being pleased that I had ways to avoid being caught.  I will never apologize for driving the speed limit, which is what I almost always do.  I keep very aware of what other drivers are doing and make sure I don't impede traffic.  I keep to the right unless I need to pass someone or exit to the left.  I just never feel the need to speed for any reason.  Driving over the speed limit actually is against the law for those who don't know it and like to consider themselves to be law abiding citizens.


Well you're a very good driver.

----------


## ctchandler

> I would be upset because I was stupid enough to be driving over the speed limit instead being pleased that I had ways to avoid being caught.  I will never apologize for driving the speed limit, which is what I almost always do.  I keep very aware of what other drivers are doing and make sure I don't impede traffic.  I keep to the right unless I need to pass someone or exit to the left.  I just never feel the need to speed for any reason.  Driving over the speed limit actually is against the law for those who don't know it and like to consider themselves to be law abiding citizens.


Ljbab,
I think we are twins!  I am a "right lane" person and like you, I only move to the left to pass or exit.  I don't speed for different reasons, I don't want to pay fines.  I lived just off of N. E. 122 and the I-35 exit is on the left.  By the way, I have driven over 15,000 miles in Great Britain and those people know how to drive on their "M" highways which is the equivalent of our interstates.  They do not pass on the left (our right side) ever.  And the folks in the passing lanes always move over when somebody signals to change lanes.  I thought if I was driving the speed limit it was alright to pass somebody on my right, but my London friend said no, change lanes, period.  No exceptions.  And I don't think it's the law, it's just the way they drive.
C. T.

----------


## ljbab728

> Well you're a very good driver.


Thanks, plupan.  Would you like lessons?   :Wink:

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Thanks, plupan.  Would you like lessons?


Yeah haha... come on out to LA! ;P

----------


## Thomas Vu

> Uptowner,
> I am a "big" car fan and I have a Mercury Grand Marquis.


Maybe many people don't pass you cause casual drivers would mistake you for an unmarked police car

----------


## BBatesokc

> I would be upset because I was stupid enough to be driving over the speed limit instead being pleased that I had ways to avoid being caught.  I will never apologize for driving the speed limit, which is what I almost always do.  I keep very aware of what other drivers are doing and make sure I don't impede traffic.  I keep to the right unless I need to pass someone or exit to the left.  I just never feel the need to speed for any reason.  Driving over the speed limit actually is against the law for those who don't know it and like to consider themselves to be law abiding citizens.


"Stupid enough to be driving over the speed limit ... Driving over the speed limit actually is against the law for those who don't know it and like to consider themselves to be law abiding citizens." Well, I'm in great company then. Nobody asked you to apologize. But, you sure couldn't wait to label anyone who drives over the speed limit 'stupid.' FYI - I don't label myself a law abiding citizen. I actually highly endorse civil disobedience when appropriate (which can vary depending on one's perspective).

----------


## jerrywall

> I would be upset because I was stupid enough to be driving over the speed limit instead being pleased that I had ways to avoid being caught.  I will never apologize for driving the speed limit, which is what I almost always do.  I keep very aware of what other drivers are doing and make sure I don't impede traffic.  I keep to the right unless I need to pass someone or exit to the left.  I just never feel the need to speed for any reason.  Driving over the speed limit actually is against the law for those who don't know it and like to consider themselves to be law abiding citizens.


Yup.  Fines are just too expensive.  My last speeding ticket was in 2003, and it was too much.  Going around the metro, going 10 miles over the speed limit at most might save me 5 minutes getting somewhere (if I'm lucky).  That's not worth the $200-300 in fines/fees plus increased insurance.  I guess other folks have a lot of more money to blow to save that 5 minutes. That's not counting the risk to my and other's lives (plus I want to set an example to my boys who are just starting out driving).

----------


## ctchandler

Bbatesokc,
My report.  from Southeast Douglas to I-235 and Northeast 6th, six cars passed me and I passed one, from there to the Kilpatrick turnpike, eighteen cars passed me and I passed five.  It was not rush hour, but it was busy.  That's not a case where everybody was "blowing" by me.  I stand by my original statement.
C. T.

----------


## Jersey Boss

It would be appreciated by many if someone sees a speed trap to post on this thread or a new one,  the location and time seen.

----------


## ljbab728

> "Stupid enough to be driving over the speed limit ... Driving over the speed limit actually is against the law for those who don't know it and like to consider themselves to be law abiding citizens." Well, I'm in great company then. Nobody asked you to apologize. But, you sure couldn't wait to label anyone who drives over the speed limit 'stupid.' FYI - I don't label myself a law abiding citizen. I actually highly endorse civil disobedience when appropriate (which can vary depending on one's perspective).


Please don't put words in my mouth.  I said I would consider "myself" stupid if I did that and I absolutely would.  I would deserve whatever consequences that I received for doing that.  Other people are welcome to make whatever characterization about their activities that they desire.

If you consider disobeying traffic laws to be civil disobedience, I just don't know what to say.  Your comments don't surprise me in the least.

----------


## kevinpate

CT,

I recently found a 94 marquis in nice condition and I jumped all over it because I was missing owning a larger ride that I can sit in rather than wear.  Whenever the day arrives you decide to hang up your keys, maybe we can have us a chat.

----------


## ctchandler

> CT,
> 
> I recently found a 94 marquis in nice condition and I jumped all over it because I was missing owning a larger ride that I can sit in rather than wear.  Whenever the day arrives you decide to hang up your keys, maybe we can have us a chat.


Kevin, 
I will try and remember that you asked.  I don't think I'm going to be driving more than another year or two and even then, I will drive less than 2,000 per year.  I bought a new Grand Marquis in 1997 and loved it, so I was looking for a later model when I stumbled onto the one I bought.  The last year they were made was 2010, but mine's a 2006.  I just replaced the original tires (due to age, not tread, they were starting to split), it has the original battery, and is in really good shape since I received a new paint job about three years ago due to hail damage.  They were able to repair all the dents without replacing any body parts.

----------


## Outhunder

What gripes me is the lack of police on non interstate streets.  If someone is going 80 instead of 70 on I40, I really don't see a big deal.  But is someone is going 50 in a 40 on N. May at 5:00 in the afternoon, well that's a different story.   Or how about speeding in neighborhood streets?   Very difficult to get any police patrolling a neighborhood where kids are playing.  But guess that's too much to ask.

----------


## Tundra

> What gripes me is the lack of police on non interstate streets.  If someone is going 80 instead of 70 on I40, I really don't see a big deal.  But is someone is going 50 in a 40 on N. May at 5:00 in the afternoon, well that's a different story.   Or how about speeding in neighborhood streets?   Very difficult to get any police patrolling a neighborhood where kids are playing.  But guess that's too much to ask.


There isn't any money to be made keeping neighborhoods safe and crime free......

----------


## jerrywall

> What gripes me is the lack of police on non interstate streets.  If someone is going 80 instead of 70 on I40, I really don't see a big deal.  But is someone is going 50 in a 40 on N. May at 5:00 in the afternoon, well that's a different story.   Or how about speeding in neighborhood streets?   Very difficult to get any police patrolling a neighborhood where kids are playing.  But guess that's too much to ask.


It falls under YMMV.  The highways have OHP to patrol them.  They don't patrol city streets and neighborhoods.  However, I see plenty of city police patrolling neighborhoods around here, and setting up speed traps.  Especially when school is in session.

----------


## Tundra

> It falls under YMMV.  The highways have OHP to patrol them.  They don't patrol city streets and neighborhoods.  However, I see plenty of city police patrolling neighborhoods around here, and setting up speed traps.  Especially when school is in session.


Ive actually noticed quite a few for the last few weeks , OHP making stops on city streets, which I've found to be really strange.

----------


## Roger S

> Ive actually noticed quite a few for the last few weeks , OHP making stops on city streets, which I've found to be really strange.


City streets or state highways running through the city?

----------


## rezman

OHP = All Roads, All Codes.  They can and do make traffic stops on city streets.

----------


## jerrywall

> OHP = All Roads, All Codes.  They can and do make traffic stops on city streets.


I know they can enforce everywhere, but I've never seen OHP patrolling neighborhoods.  From a traffic patrol standpoint, they tend to stay on the highways in my experience, and leave the neighborhoods to city police.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> It falls under YMMV.  The highways have OHP to patrol them.  They don't patrol city streets and neighborhoods.  However, I see plenty of city police patrolling neighborhoods around here, and setting up speed traps.  Especially when school is in session.


Edmond PD, OKCPD, OKC Sheriffs, Norman PD, and Logan County Sheriffs all patrol the highways. Most of the motorcycle cops are OKCPD. They aren't highway patrol. The police should not be allowed to conduct traffic stops on the highways and should stay on the streets and neighborhood roads and let the OHP handle the highways. But that doesn't happen.

Further more, cities like Nichols Hills, Deer Creek, Mustang, etc. should have the OKC Sheriffs patrol those areas and the outlying areas.

So far, the only cities I have seen police patrol in is Los Angeles and Edmond. I support it. Especially in the morning or around 4-5 when there are kids out.

----------


## Tundra

> City streets or state highways running through the city?


I've been seeing them up and down Penn , Western, and May as far in as 89th to the south and as far as 59th to the north. 

I constantly see a Sherriffs car at the I240 and I 44 junction as well..

----------


## Plutonic Panda

https://news.gov.bc.ca/releases/2016...cg_n=HootSuite

But speed kills so lets make sure all of these cops are out protecting us from these horrible speeders!

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> OHP = All Roads, All Codes.  They can and do make traffic stops on city streets.


I've never seen them do it and I've even tested it to see if they would pull me over and all I got was a dirty look.

----------


## ljbab728

> Further more, cities like Nichols Hills, Deer Creek, Mustang, etc. should have the OKC Sheriffs patrol those areas and the outlying areas.
> 
> So far, the only cities I have seen police patrol in is Los Angeles and Edmond. I support it. Especially in the morning or around 4-5 when there are kids out.


If by OKC Sheriff you mean the Oklahoma County Sheriff's Dept.,  Mustang and other outlying areas are not in Oklahoma County.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> If by OKC Sheriff you mean the Oklahoma County Sheriff's Dept.,  Mustang and other outlying areas are not in Oklahoma County.


Yes, my bad. Oklahoma County Sheriff. Mustang would have whatever county's sheriffs they lie under, patrol their streets. They just seem too small to need a police force. A lot of cities here in SoCal do that and it's great. You don't have to worry about suddenly slowing down because you've entered another town that is hungry for money.

----------


## stile99

> Yes, my bad. Oklahoma County Sheriff. Mustang would have whatever county's sheriffs they lie under, patrol their streets. They just seem too small to need a police force.


HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Good one.

So, assuming you were serious (there's no possible way you were), 20,000 people and a 32% yearly growth in population is "too small" to merit a police force in your world.  What IS the magic number to merit a police force?

----------


## jerrywall

Mustang has a police force, but last I heard, it was like 20 or so officers, so not a huge one.

----------


## White Peacock

I think some people would do well to understand that traffic infractions are not the same as crime. Speeding is not a crime unless associated with reckless driving.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Good one.
> 
> So, assuming you were serious (there's no possible way you were), 20,000 people and a 32% yearly growth in population is "too small" to merit a police force in your world.  What IS the magic number to merit a police force?


I'm talking about land.

Calabasas has 24,153 people and it has no police force. So my world is the real world here. Perhaps before going off like that, do some research man.  :Smile: 

http://www.cityofcalabasas.com/departments/sheriff.html

----------


## OKCRT

> I'm talking about land.
> 
> Calabasas has 24,153 people and it has no police force. So my world is the real world here. Perhaps before going off like that, do some research man. 
> 
> http://www.cityofcalabasas.com/departments/sheriff.html


Mustang is becoming a very densely populated area. Small in land area and almost completely populated. Don't see how Mustang can build many more additions. But Mustang has had a police force for a long time. It's population isn't that far behind Yukon.

----------


## ljbab728

> I think some people would do well to understand that traffic infractions are not the same as crime. Speeding is not a crime unless associated with reckless driving.


I think most people understand that.  The issue is that it is still illegal to disobey traffic laws and there are consequences for not doing so.

----------


## BBatesokc

> I think most people understand that.  The issue is that it is still illegal to disobey traffic laws and there are consequences for not doing so.


There are 'consequences' with everything in life. The question simply is.... are you okay with the potential consequences. As for speeding (not reckless driving, not inattentive driving, not texting and driving - just speeding - say 1-15mph over the posted limit) the direct consequence can be a ticket. If you're okay with a ticket then you made an informed choice to take that chance. No idea what to tell anyone who would take issue with that.

----------


## rezman

> I've never seen them do it and I've even tested it to see if they would pull me over and all I got was a dirty look.


I think the severity of the infraction probably makes the difference between getting dirty looks and  a traffic stop.  Also, since they're usually not assigned to patrol city streets. I think the stops they make on city streets are what  they just happen to come across while off the highways. That may be why you don't see it very often.

----------


## BBatesokc

> OHP = All Roads, All Codes.  They can and do make traffic stops on city streets.


Yeah, there is an OHP that often sets up on SE 44 between I-35 and Classen.

----------


## BBatesokc

> ... If you consider disobeying traffic laws to be civil disobedience, I just don't know what to say.  Your comments don't surprise me in the least.


First, try taking some of your own advice about not putting words in one's mouth. My comment on civil disobedience was clearly in regard to your juvenile comment about labeling one's self as a law abiding citizen.

Regardless it falls broadly under many published definitions. 

My comments regarding speeding 1-15 MPH over the posted limited shouldn't surprise anyone regardless who is making the statements. It's a non-issue - except to those who apparently want to make issues simply for the sake of it.

----------


## stile99

Pete, can we have a thread titled "Going on and on and on and on and on and on and on about how cool/stupid speeding is" and just move these types of posts there and leave the umpteen other threads that have degenerated into such available for on-topic conversation? Please?

----------


## BBatesokc

> Pete, can we have a thread titled "Going on and on and on and on and on and on and on about how cool/stupid speeding is" and just move these types of posts there and leave the umpteen other threads that have degenerated into such available for on-topic conversation? Please?


Yeah, because you didn't go off topic at all. Put on your big girl panties.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I think the severity of the infraction probably makes the difference between getting dirty looks and  a traffic stop.  Also, since they're usually not assigned to patrol city streets. I think the stops they make on city streets are what  they just happen to come across while off the highways. That may be why you don't see it very often.





> Yeah, there is an OHP that often sets up on SE 44 between I-35 and Classen.


That code needs to be changed then. Why do we need 3 different agencies patrolling the same areas?

----------


## ljbab728

> First, try taking some of your own advice about not putting words in one's mouth. My comment on civil disobedience was clearly in regard to your juvenile comment about labeling one's self as a law abiding citizen.
> 
> Regardless it falls broadly under many published definitions. 
> 
> My comments regarding speeding 1-15 MPH over the posted limited shouldn't surprise anyone regardless who is making the statements. It's a non-issue - except to those who apparently want to make issues simply for the sake of it.


I made my point and I consider it to be legitimate.  You obviously disagree and that is your right.  You won't change my mind and I won't change your mind so there is nothing more to say about it.

----------


## Uptowner

> I'm talking about land.
> 
> Calabasas has 24,153 people and it has no police force. So my world is the real world here. Perhaps before going off like that, do some research man. 
> 
> http://www.cityofcalabasas.com/departments/sheriff.html


Calabasis also doesn't have any residents worth less than a few million (unless you count the scum that rent the 2,500sf pool houses, but they're going to land that tv commercial gig real soon!). The biggest crimes that go down in that part of the hills are nothing less than white collar.

----------


## Uptowner

I saw 2 in the blind spot right before the S-bound nw23rd exit laser tagging cars on 235. Made me wonder why they weren't issuing tickets on the new 25mph limit ON 23rd at. People still doing 45-50 on the reg with lit  pedestrian crossings a half mile apart.

----------


## baralheia

> I'm talking about land.
> 
> Calabasas has 24,153 people and it has no police force. So my world is the real world here. Perhaps before going off like that, do some research man. 
> 
> http://www.cityofcalabasas.com/departments/sheriff.html


They may not have their _own_ police force, but that's not to say there are no police there - they contract with the LA County Sheriff's Department.
"All police and fire services are provided to residents through contract with the Los Angeles County Sheriffs Department and Consolidated Fire Protection District of Los Angeles County. The City receives fire protection and paramedic services as well as wild land fire protection and forester tree service from the Department of Forestry and Fire Warden."

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Calabasis also doesn't have any residents worth less than a few million (unless you count the scum that rent the 2,500sf pool houses, but they're going to land that tv commercial gig real soon!). The biggest crimes that go down in that part of the hills are nothing less than white collar.


I'm very familiar with Calabasas as I live there on the weekends outside of school. There is plenty of action especially in Old Town Calabasas. I fail to see the difference. I'm sure there are other communities who don't have a police force that have lower income families and individuals.

My point is that I believe resources could be saved, money could go elsewhere to create better place making, lighting, and infrastructure, and the area would still be patrolled and would be safe. That would also give the Sheriffs something better to do than sit on the side of the highway trying to seize marijuana and patrol areas the OKCPD already patrol.

Do you not agree with me though? I think it would be smarter for certain cities to save their resources and spend it elsewhere.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> They may not have their _own_ police force, but that's not to say there are no police there - they contract with the LA County Sheriff's Department.
> "All police and fire services are provided to residents through contract with the Los Angeles County Sheriffs Department and Consolidated Fire Protection District of Los Angeles County. The City receives fire protection and paramedic services as well as wild land fire protection and forester tree service from the Department of Forestry and Fire Warden."


I know. That's what I'm saying some areas like Nichols Hills, Forest Park, or Valley Brook should have. I'd even think Mustang would be a good fit for it as the land area is small enough, but maybe not. . .idk. Just a thought really.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I saw 2 in the blind spot right before the S-bound nw23rd exit laser tagging cars on 235. Made me wonder why they weren't issuing tickets on the new 25mph limit ON 23rd at. People still doing 45-50 on the reg with lit  pedestrian crossings a half mile apart.


Because the speeders on 235 are low-hanging fruit, easy, and they can make more money on them, most likely, without the hassle of trying to stop people on 23rd.  Cops will take the easy money any day rather than get in the city and actually enforce dangerous traffic activities (red light running, speeding on 23rd, etc.).

----------


## turnpup

Speaking of 23rd, we were on our way home eastbound and slowed to 27 in the 25-mph zone.  People were whipping around us like we were standing still.  It's going to be very hard to get people more in a pedestrian-oriented mindset if law enforcement isn't involved, I'm afraid.

----------


## Urbanized

^^^^^^^
The street is going to have to be reconfigured there to make lower speed feel more natural and intuitive. Right now the street tells you to do 40, so people are going to do 40. Cops or no cops.

----------


## Roger S

> Speaking of 23rd, we were on our way home eastbound and slowed to 27 in the 25-mph zone.  People were whipping around us like we were standing still.  It's going to be very hard to get people more in a pedestrian-oriented mindset if law enforcement isn't involved, I'm afraid.


I was almost mowed down by someone speeding south on Broadway yesterday crossing the street from Cultivar to Plenty Mercantile.... They had to be doing at least 40 through there. 

I was just passing one of the new signs they put up that say it's a state law to yield to a pedestrian in the crosswalk and pointed at them but they never even slowed a bit. The car that was following stopped about 25 feet from the crosswalk and yielded to us thankfully.

----------


## gurantula35

Motorcycle cops have been nabbing people on the Kilpatrick Turnpike in the mornings lately.  Mainly the eastbound lanes coming from Yukon to Edmond. Seems like they pick 1 or 2 days per week and are pulling people over left and right (including me once - warning).

----------


## rezman

They have a good spot on the EB service road along the Kilpatrick between Western and Santa Fe. Seen them nabbing speeders there a lot.

----------


## Uptowner

> I was almost mowed down by someone speeding south on Broadway yesterday crossing the street from Cultivar to Plenty Mercantile.... They had to be doing at least 40 through there. 
> 
> I was just passing one of the new signs they put up that say it's a state law to yield to a pedestrian in the crosswalk and pointed at them but they never even slowed a bit. The car that was following stopped about 25 feet from the crosswalk and yielded to us thankfully.


It's the same with the giant white stripey crossings as well. I think it all has to do with people living in a city where the car is not only King. It's the master and commander of all it surveys. 

This is quite evident on our newest streets like western ave district, Broadway (although it just be re-striping of paint), and plaza. Absolutely NO consideration for bikes. I boo the western district the most as all the precedence is given to more parking, chicanes, and befuddlingly over complicated sidewalks with 0 consideration for cyclists.

----------


## Uptowner

If the 23rd st or classen corridors get a makeover regarding parking and layout it would be an incredible opportunity to start stepping in the direction of multi-modal transportation in this city. There's an entire lane on the south side of 23rd that's practically useless due to parallel street parking that's sparsely used.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I was almost mowed down by someone speeding south on Broadway yesterday crossing the street from Cultivar to Plenty Mercantile.... They had to be doing at least 40 through there. 
> 
> I was just passing one of the new signs they put up that say it's a state law to yield to a pedestrian in the crosswalk and pointed at them but they never even slowed a bit. The car that was following stopped about 25 feet from the crosswalk and yielded to us thankfully.


Just start walking out into the crosswalk, pointing at the car that is coming while you're doing it, keep walking until you get close enough to scare the sh*t out of them.  They'll either stop then or they'll stop the next time, just don't get run over, works almost every time when they think you won't stop and they're going to hit you.

----------


## Ginkasa

That sounds like a terrible idea.

----------


## Bellaboo

> Just start walking out into the crosswalk, pointing at the car that is coming while you're doing it, keep walking until you get close enough to scare the sh*t out of them.  They'll either stop then or they'll stop the next time, just don't get run over, *works almost every time* when they think you won't stop and they're going to hit you.


And the time it doesn't work you get clobbered by a speeding car, you then happen to sue and win, at least you have enough money to pay for your diaper to be changed since you were paralyzed from the chest down. No thanks

----------


## TheTravellers

> And the time it doesn't work and you get clobbered by a speeding car, you then happen to sue and win, at least you will have enough money to pay for your diaper to be changed since you were paralyzed from the chest down. No thanks


If you're dumb enough to *actually* step knowingly in front of a car, you deserve what you get.  The "works almost every time" means that "works almost every time unless they just blow by you like a**holes", which was implied above in the "get close enough to scare the sh*t out of them" part.  I've used this maneuver about 200 times in the past and never gotten hit because I'm smart enough to get close to them, but not WALK INTO THEIR PATH.   :Doh:

----------


## MagzOK

> If you're dumb enough to *actually* step knowingly in front of a car, you deserve what you get.  The "works almost every time" means that "works almost every time unless they just blow by you like a**holes", which was implied above in the "get close enough to scare the sh*t out of them" part.  I've used this maneuver about 200 times in the past and never gotten hit because I'm smart enough to get close to them, but not WALK INTO THEIR PATH.


The problem is people going down a tight street like Broadway with all those cars parked along there, speeding at 40mph or better, already are familiar with that street because they're comfortable with it enough to go that fast and thus you can bet that they just don't give a crap about crosswalks or speed limits or anyone crossing the street there.  Pointing to a sign isn't going to do anything for them.  Remember when trying to make a point in this instance, you're the one without the protection of a car around you.  It's too bad.

----------


## Roger S

Well maybe next time I'm crossing the street down there I will keep a few marbles handy in my pocket.... Then when the idiot that thinks they are above the law goes flying by me.... One of those marbles will just  :Wink:  "accidentally"  :Wink:  slip out of my pocket and hit their windshield..... *OOPS*

Yeah... I can't really do something that irresponsible but the thought of doing it makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.  :Smiley122:

----------


## sooner88

I think that the crosswalks need to be emphasized even more. Or have them raised causing a speed bump. I see people flying down Broadway frequently, there needs to be more incentive to move a few blocks east and hop on the highway if you want to drive fast.

----------


## Urbanized

The lane striping done a couple of years ago needs to be formalized with curb extensions or something like large planters and reflective pylons. The second southbound lane desperately needs to be re-striped as a turn lane, which could be capped at intersections with a refuge island (which could also be made of planters). Unfortunately continental (zebra-striped) crosswalks are really needed on Broadway, but are near-impossible to do because of the stamped concrete intersections, the retention of which is pretty non-negotiable to Automobile Alley stakeholders (the current hardscape dates back to the recovery from the Murrah bombing and Team 2 recommendations). There are also ADA problems with the existing crosswalks, which were done as a part of that 1999 streetscape. What DESPERATELY needs to happen is signalization at 8th, or even better, all-way stops at every intersection (sorry, speeders).

I've held my tongue a bit on the "state law...yield to pedestrians in crosswalk" paddle signs because I know who pushed for them, and they are very well-intentioned. They HAVE succeeded in slowing down traffic to a great extent, and they are great for public awareness that Broadway is a pedestrian zone. So lots of people are now driving differently there. Unfortunately, not everybody. Which is why I am afraid that in some ways it has actually made Broadway MORE dangerous. The signs now embolden some pedestrians to throw caution to the wind and essentially dare cars to hit them. The car is going to win that contest. And despite the fact that it SAYS state law (this is actually a stock sign, and doesn't speak to Oklahoma law specifically), a police officer would totally fault the pedestrian if they straight walked out in front of a car. And really, it doesn't matter, because you don't want the resulting accident to happen to begin with.

The thing that makes it ESPECIALLY dangerous is the lighting on Broadway. When we did the streetscape we were very proud of the historic-themed light posts with metal halide lamps. They put off a brilliant white light, which is much more pleasant than the sickly yellow glow that comes from the sodium lamps of that period (the 1990s). The thing that I have come to understand since is that those lights create a pretty unsafe/harsh environment, as they shine directly into the retinas of oncoming drivers, essentially blinding them to the sidewalk and the crosswalks. I myself have had pedestrians walk out in front of me on Broadway since the paddles were installed, and despite my knowledge of the nature of the street AND proceeding with care, I STILL came way closer to striking someone than I'd like, because I simply couldn't see their dark silhouettes in the middle of the street. Night times are very dangerous on Broadway, in my opinion.

If you want to see what I'm talking about, drive down Broadway and THEN drive down Film Row and pay attention to how much easier it is to see the sidewalks, the street and the buildings, because the P180-type lights used there DIRECT LIGHT AT THOSE OBJECTS rather than at your eye. Seriously, Broadway needs new lighting more than almost any other improvement.

Of course, much of the above post will be rendered moot when the streetcar comes through and changes the way the lanes and parking are configured along Broadway.

----------


## TheTravellers

Thanks for the very informative post, Urbanized, as always...  One thing that I thought about that might help is to put flashing lights on the signs and in the crosswalks, as Edmond has done in some of its school zones, but I'm not sure how practical it would be or if we have the money to do that (answer to the second question is "probably not", though) or if they are that effective.

The raised crosswalk (not just a speed bump, but the entire crosswalk raised above street level) is also a good idea, would most likely be effective, would seem to alleviate ADA concerns (since they're at sidewalk level) as a bonus, but again, not sure we have the money to do it.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> If you're dumb enough to *actually* step knowingly in front of a car, you deserve what you get.  The "works almost every time" means that "works almost every time unless they just blow by you like a**holes", which was implied above in the "get close enough to scare the sh*t out of them" part.  I've used this maneuver about 200 times in the past and never gotten hit because I'm smart enough to get close to them, but not WALK INTO THEIR PATH.


You're right. That's what people do here. People in OKC will learn to do it as well. Sometimes you have to be aggressive. Throwing marbles at a windshield though, I'd be afraid someone would come back and shoot me. That's a really good way to enrage someone.

----------


## rezman

I took this shot about 10 minutes ago. OHP on N. Western just north of 178th.

----------


## Roger S

^^^

Sure wish he had been working 23rd Street between Lottie and MLK today at lunch... He could have ticketed the Edmond Police officer that was speeding, changing lanes without signaling, and straddling the centerline, in front of me today.

Seeing law enforcement officers breaking traffic laws irritates me more than seeing civilians doing it.

----------


## ctchandler

> ^^^
> 
> Sure wish he had been working 23rd Street between Lottie and MLK today at lunch... He could have ticketed the Edmond Police officer that was speeding, changing lanes without signaling, and straddling the centerline, in front of me today.
> 
> Seeing law enforcement officers breaking traffic laws irritates me more than seeing civilians doing it.


OKBBQEA,
I agree except for one thing, if the officer had been called to a scene of a problem (wreck, domestic violence, et al), they have the authority (and should have) to "bend the rules" to reach their destination.  If it was just some cocky "cop" using his position of authority to hurry off to lunch, I've got a problem.  But how do we know?  I don't have a clue.
C. T.

----------


## catch22

> OKBBQEA,
> I agree except for one thing, if the officer had been called to a scene of a problem (wreck, domestic violence, et al), they have the authority (and should have) to "bend the rules" to reach their destination.  If it was just some cocky "cop" using his position of authority to hurry off to lunch, I've got a problem.  But how do we know?  I don't have a clue.
> C. T.


If they are in emergency mode, their sirens and lights need to reflect that. If they are concerned about making a surprise entrance at a crime scene or suspected crime in action, they can turn their lights off once they are few blocks away.

----------


## Roger S

> OKBBQEA,
> I agree except for one thing, if the officer had been called to a scene of a problem (wreck, domestic violence, et al), they have the authority (and should have) to "bend the rules" to reach their destination. .


Agree for the most part, they should at least have their lights on if in emergency mode, but an Edmond cop cruising down SE 23rd in Oklahoma City at lunch hour is enough of a clue for me that he wasn't on an emergency call..... a booty call maybe... but they would have surely had a unit in closer proximity than this unit was.

----------

